# Who Will Win the NBA Finals this Season?



## Ruthanne

The Cleveland Cavaliers won tonight against the Milwaukee Bucks.  The Cavs look like they've really got it together this season with all the players participating to give them a win of 116-97.  Kevin love did very well as well as Lebron, as he always does!  The Cavs have some new players this year and I believe the team is looking better than last year.  That is, even though they still were in the Finals last year, but did not win.  They did win the year before.  I hope to see them in the Finals this year again!


----------



## MarkinPhx

Sorry but I think the Celtics will win the East. I hate picking them because I still have bad feeling from the '76 NBA finals. I think overall the Warriors are still the team to beat though. But anything can happen during the season. The only thing I know for sure is that the Suns won't be in the finals :crushed:


----------



## Ruthanne

MarkinPhx said:


> Sorry but I think the Celtics will win the East. I hate picking them because I still have bad feeling from the '76 NBA finals. I think overall the Warriors are still the team to beat though. But anything can happen during the season. The only thing I know for sure is that the Suns won't be in the finals :crushed:


Nothing to be sorry about!    Anything can happen this season.  The Cavs are playing right now and losing 65-55.


----------



## Ruthanne

The Cavs lost the last game they played a few days ago.  Here's hoping they get back  to their old selves!


----------



## Ruthanne

Cavs lost last night and won the night before.


----------



## oldman

I thought the Celtics had as good of a chance as anyone, but when they lost one of their star players, it all depends now on if the younger guys can pick up the rest of the team. The Cavs look to be strong, but after winning the championship two years ago, they sort of fell flat in the playoffs last season and this season, they are off to a slow start. They don't appear to be energized like they were two years ago. Right now, I think that the NBA is a toss-up.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldman said:


> I thought the Celtics had as good of a chance as anyone, but when they lost one of their star players, it all depends now on if the younger guys can pick up the rest of the team. The Cavs look to be strong, but after winning the championship two years ago, they sort of fell flat in the playoffs last season and this season, they are off to a slow start. They don't appear to be energized like they were two years ago. Right now, I think that the NBA is a toss-up.


Yes, it's early in the season yet so who knows what can and will happen.  I enjoy watching the Cavs play but more when they win...haha.


----------



## oldman

Hey Ruthanne: I followed the Cavs when they played out at Nick Mileti's old Coliseum. That was when Nate "The Great" Thurmond played on the team. They weren't half bad for a few years back then. I also used to go to the Crusaders' hockey games. Now, I am giving away my age. Is the Coliseum still standing? 

I still do follow the Cavs, but only somewhat. I am no longer a true die-hard fan. I have stuck by the Celtics since the Tommy Heinsohn days. Those were some of the best teams to have ever played in the NBA. With the likes of Cowens, Havlicek, Jo Jo White, Silas and Nelson, they were almost invincible. I saw the playoffs on TV that year (1974, I believe) when they played the Lakers and they had Abdul-Jabbar on their team. Cowens and Abdul-Jabbar really went after each other under the boards.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldman said:


> Hey Ruthanne: I followed the Cavs when they played out at Nick Mileti's old Coliseum. That was when Nate "The Great" Thurmond played on the team. They weren't half bad for a few years back then. I also used to go to the Crusaders' hockey games. Now, I am giving away my age. Is the Coliseum still standing?
> 
> I still do follow the Cavs, but only somewhat. I am no longer a true die-hard fan. I have stuck by the Celtics since the Tommy Heinsohn days. Those were some of the best teams to have ever played in the NBA. With the likes of Cowens, Havlicek, Jo Jo White, Silas and Nelson, they were almost invincible. I saw the playoffs on TV that year (1974, I believe) when they played the Lakers and they had Abdul-Jabbar on their team. Cowens and Abdul-Jabbar really went after each other under the boards.


They don't use the Coliseum anymore and don't know what is in it's place now Oldman.  I started watching the Cavs because my father loved them.  That is very interesting about the Celtics.  Nice to hear from you as always!


----------



## Lethe200

Yes, the most interesting semi-final series this year will be the Celtics vs Cavs, methinks. 

Hard to beat the Warriors though. They are so good they get bored. You can see it. They actually have not played a full-out four quarters all this year, so far. One or two good quarters per game, at most. Versus the Bulls the day after Thanksgiving (11/24/2017), they played three good quarters and literally demolished them. At one point they were up by 53 points.

This was a video that circulated recently. Nov 10, 2017 Curry was messing around on court - and he soccer-kicks the ball across the court through the hoop!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK4nCazpUSc


----------



## Ruthanne

Lethe200 said:


> Yes, the most interesting semi-final series this year will be the Celtics vs Cavs, methinks.
> 
> Hard to beat the Warriors though. They are so good they get bored. You can see it. They actually have not played a full-out four quarters all this year, so far. One or two good quarters per game, at most. Versus the Bulls the day after Thanksgiving (11/24/2017), they played three good quarters and literally demolished them. At one point they were up by 53 points.
> 
> This was a video that circulated recently. Nov 10, 2017 Curry was messing around on court - and he soccer-kicks the ball across the court through the hoop!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK4nCazpUSc


Yes, the Warriors are to be dealt with that's for sure!

The Cavs are doing better now than they were at first this season.  Knock on wood..lol


----------



## Ruthanne

Cavs have won the last 19 of 21 games!


----------



## terry123

My Houston Rockets were on a streak but lost the other night.


----------



## Buckeye

I'm kinda out of touch with the NBA - does Bob Cousy still play for Boston?


----------



## Ruthanne

terry123 said:


> My Houston Rockets were on a streak but lost the other night.


Yeah, that's what happens to them all including the Cavs.



Hoot N Annie said:


> I'm kinda out of touch with the NBA - does Bob Cousy still play for Boston?


I don't even know a thing about Boston so...


----------



## Lethe200

>>Originally Posted by *Hoot N Annie
*_I'm kinda out of touch with the NBA - does Bob Cousy still play for Boston?>>_

No, sorry, he retired many years ago and was voted into the NBA Hall of Fame in 1971. His #14 jersey was retired by the Celtics. One of the greatest playmakers!


----------



## Lethe200

Oh, this little video is a fun watch!

I've watched basketball on and off for decades - going all the way back to the old Boston Celtic championship teams of Bill Russell and John Havlicek. The players have gotten ever bigger and taller (and yes, I do think the hoop height should have been raised, at least a bit).

I was not a fan of the period of big men and their endless dunking. For a while the NBA seemed to lose the teamwork and ball-handling skills I preferred. 

So it was with a sense of pleased surprise that I watched the Warriors and their fast-break, ball-handling techniques. This was actually fun to watch! And yes, I do like the 3-point shot, because it forces players to work on what basketball is all about, for me - that great eye-to-hand coordination and super-quick decision-making.

It's a toss-up who is more fun to watch: Kevin Durant or Stephen Curry? I think Durant has really upped his game since coming over, becoming a much better defensive player than before.

But Curry has amazing energy on the court. The Warriors are a better team when he's on the floor. He sparks them in a way none of the other players, even Durant, are capable of.

However, by today's basketball standards, he's short. Really short. He and Kyrie Irving are the same height - 6'3" tall - and close to the same weight (190 vs 193-Irving), even though Irving looks like he could pick up Curry with ease [grin].

Short players have a lot harder time dunking (LeBron James is 6'8" and 260 lbs; Kevin Durant is 6'9" and 240 lb.). So watch this video, and you can see clearly how hard it actually is for a "normal-sized" guy to dunk a basketball!

*Stephen Curry on his dunk: “It was like a dream”*
Bay Area News Group: January 15, 2018

CLEVELAND — Stephen Curry and Kevin Durant run the play almost every day in practice. But as Curry dutifully noted, “99.9 percent of the time, it doesn’t end with me dunking the ball.”

“It was like a dream that I thought I was going to wake up and be back on my bed in the hotel,” Curry said. “But it actually happened. Somebody said it was like a unicorn sighting. But it was pretty cool for me to get a dunk in that kind of situation.”

https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2018/01/15/stephen-curry-on-his-dunk-it-was-like-a-dream/

_article has video of the dunk, very slow–mo and clear. Quite funny, Curry can barely reach the rim!_


----------



## WhatInThe

Saw where the Cleveland Caveliers nearly got booed off the floor and gave up 148 points one game

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2018/01/cavaliers-fans-boo-team-in-first-quarter


----------



## Ruthanne

WhatInThe said:


> Saw where the Cleveland Caveliers nearly got booed off the floor and gave up 148 points one game
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2018/01/cavaliers-fans-boo-team-in-first-quarter


I'll say it's Fake News! LOL

Here's another article:

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2018/02/cleveland_cavaliers_impressed_1.html


----------



## Ruthanne

The Cavs were doing very well for awhile but lost the last 2 games to the Celtics...


----------



## Ruthanne

Yay!  The Cleveland Cavaliers won Game 7 of the Eastern Finals!   :cool1:They won the Eastern Finals!!:sentimental:


----------



## Buckeye

Ruthanne said:


> Yay!  The Cleveland Cavaliers won Game 7 of the Eastern Finals!   :cool1:They won the Eastern Finals!!:sentimental:



Yea Cavs!!!!  4 years in a row they made it to the NBA finals (I think)


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot N Annie said:


> Yea Cavs!!!!  4 years in a row they made it to the NBA finals (I think)


You are correct!  Now on to the NBA Finals with either Houston or Golden State Warriors!


----------



## caseyjshu

Well now that Golden State has dispatched of the Rockets, I'll say Golden State in 6.


----------



## Ruthanne

caseyjshu said:


> Well now that Golden State has dispatched of the Rockets, I'll say Golden State in 6.


Yes, we'll see!


----------



## WhatInThe

Pure speculation but I'd say Cleveland fighting their way to game 7 gives them a momentum and mental edge. They simply will not die.


----------



## Ruthanne

WhatInThe said:


> Pure speculation but I'd say Cleveland fighting their way to game 7 gives them a momentum and mental edge. They simply will not die.


You are right!  I can't wait to see the finals start Thursday!


----------



## caseyjshu

1 game down. LeBron just can't win it all by himself


----------



## Lethe200

Interesting read from the SB Nation fanblog site, Cavaliers section:
*Three things we learned from the Cavaliers Game 2 loss in the NBA Finals
*https://www.fearthesword.com/2018/6/4/17424980/three-things-learned-cavaliers-game-2-nba-finals

SF Bay Area article:
*Warriors ride Stephen Curry’s big 4th quarter to Game 2 win over Cavs in NBA Finals
*https://www.sfgate.com/warriors/article/Warriors-ride-Stephen-Curry-s-big-4th-quarter-12964650.php

Back to SB Nation again:
*You can never take your eye off Stephen Curry*
The difference between Curry and every other star is that he never gives defenders a chance to rest. 
SB Nation by Zito Madu@_Zeets Jun 4, 2018
https://www.sbnation.com/2018/6/4/17424540/stephen-curry-highlights-warriors-nba-finals-game-2


----------

